# Canadian married to UK passport holder, working in Germany



## OTRA (Jan 22, 2012)

My wife is a first-generation Canadian, her father emigrating here from the UK when he was a boy. As a result of this family tie, she is the holder of a UK passport which thus far appears to be the same as it would be for any UK citizen. 

My employer has operations in Germany, a country I have a strange, unexplainable affinity for. I am aware that as my employer, if they moved me to Germany, they would arrange any required visas however I'm wondering if I can't leverage a visa-free status in the process.

It is my understanding that as a UK passport holder, she is eligible to live and work anywhere within the EU without need to apply for permits or visas. The information I've been able to glean from the internet suggests that as her spouse I am freely allowed to travel and reside with her, also without restriction (except in the UK where UK rules supercede EU). First of all, is this accurate? Can the non-EU spouse of an EU citizen reside (together) outside the EU citizen's home country without having to apply for residence/work visa? Could she move to Germany, and I be the sole bread-winner without having need to apply for a work permit?

Thanks all.


----------

